# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 CLOB data

## Naive

*Hi 
I need to insert the contents of a text file(say the complete file) into a CLOB column in Db2. How do we do that .Can anyone give me some idea.                                                                                someone plz help!!!!!!!!*

----------


## lreina

Hi Naive,

You have several choices

1) Use the import utility (easiest one)
For example, if you have the table 
create table t1 (c1 int, c2 char(30), c3 clob(1M))

you define a data file (data.txt) with for instance the folowing content:

1,"uno" , name_of_the_file1
2,"dos" , name_of_the_file2
3,"tres", name_of_the_file3
........................
then execute

db2 IMPORT FROM data.txt OF DEL
  MODIFIED BY LOBSINFILE
  INSERT INTO T1

2) Use programming, if for instance you want to use Embedded SQL you have 3 methods, the best for you case would be File Reference Variables, take a look of Manual (Application Development Guide - Programing Client Applications) for a detailed explanation, 
You can also use JDBC.

Hope this helps!

Luis Reina

----------

